
Who owns the code? - throwAway829108
Long story short, I have been working as a contractor developing a software for a company (of which I was given some stock in, making me a partial owner). The contractor agreement I signed only dealt with compensation, and didn&#x27;t include anything about IP rights (neither did the MOA for the business). At this time I was unaware of IP rights and didn&#x27;t think to ask.<p>However, I took the project over from another person, who is an employee of one of the other owner&#x27;s other businesses. 
Given this information, do I own the code I&#x27;ve written (since I took the project over)? I&#x27;ve done research online, but given that I didn&#x27;t write the application from scratch I&#x27;m unclear who actually has ownership.<p>Why I&#x27;m asking:
I&#x27;m on fairly good terms with the other owners of the business, and don&#x27;t want to be a jerk, but there is some talk about taking the software I&#x27;ve written and licensing it out to another company, and my assumption is that in this case, I should be getting paid for those licensing fees, and not our company, and am a little unsure of what to do.
======
mtmail
If you received payment for development services then the code, or rather any
changes you did, belongs to the company. The company doesn't owe the coder
anything on top. They don't even have to list you as author (company name is
enough).

(not a lawyer)

